# Driving Boots



## mgranch (Dec 2, 2011)

My Rocket has a very tender front hoof and after lengthy vet check including Xrays no reason was found. So, does anyone have advise on front boots that really stay on and provide protection of hoof sole?? They are so expensive I don't want to invest unless I know they are good ones!! Thanks!!


----------



## Minxiesmom (Dec 2, 2011)

There has been talk here, on and off about boots. Someone one brought up that the "Build-a-Bear" tennis shoes worked. Since then, I have talked to a couple of people that have tried them with good results. I just bought two pair, but haven't tried them yet. They cost $9 per pair. The high top tennis shoes don't fit. They must be the regular low ones.


----------



## susanne (Dec 2, 2011)

My gelding, Mingus, has tender soles. I plan on getting boots eventually, but we've taken a couple of preliminary steps.

First, we now leave his hooves a bit longer. Not much, but even a little bit helps.

Second, when we put down gravel as mud prevention, we included the area surrounding their water troughs with the idea of toughening up his soles. As it turns out, our horses LOVE the gravel, so we'll soon see if it helps with his tender feet.

I know the Build-A-Bear shoes work for nursing home visits and the like...do they really hold up to driving, especially over gravel? I would be afraid they'd break down or not provide enough support.


----------



## Littlegoesalongway (Dec 3, 2011)

I talked to the people at Easyboot (they no longer make anything mini-sized) and they suggested I try Hoofwings .

Haven't ordered or tried any yet


----------



## Sue_C. (Dec 3, 2011)

I use the bear-boots, but the only ones I really like are the canvas hi-tops. They are soft enough to mold well to the pastern and hoof, and don't rub like the heavier plastic ones will.


----------



## susanne (Dec 3, 2011)

Sue, those almost look like high-heeled sneakers. TOO CUTE!!


----------



## Sue_C. (Dec 3, 2011)

susanne said:


> Sue, those almost look like high-heeled sneakers. TOO CUTE!!











I live on a gravel road, the very worst thing to drive on, and what a difference it makes to have her hooves protected. She will just give all she has when I ask for an extended trot when wearing these, yet barefoot on that same stretch, she picks her way so carefully it makes me wince. She loves her booties.


----------



## KellyAlaska (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi,

I have never used either of these products so I can't give a personal recommendation but the SuperFast shoe looks pretty cool. Also Chimicum Tack just started to offer a new driving boot that you might want to check out.

This is a YouTube video of a SuperFast shoe.



The Chimacum Tack link is

http://www.comfyfitharness.com/index.html

Scroll all the way to the bottom of the page it is the last item on the right called Pony and Mini Comfy Fit leather road boot.


----------



## Sue_C. (Dec 4, 2011)

I have both the super-fast, and the Comfy-boots as well, but I still prefer the bear-boots. The super fast is great if it is dry...but we had a terribly wet year, and my farrier didn't think they adhered very well because of the constant dampness and mud. As for the comfy-boots, I do like them a lot, except for the placement of the large buckle right at the softest part of the heel. I am afraid of bruising...and have contacted them about it, and was told they were working on a re-design to put the buckle on top...but the boots pictured are still the same as mine.


----------



## KellyAlaska (Dec 4, 2011)

I have both the super-fast, and the Comfy-boots as well, but I still prefer the bear-boots. The super fast is great if it is dry...but we had a terribly wet year, and my farrier didn't think they adhered very well because of the constant dampness and mud. As for the comfy-boots, I do like them a lot, except for the placement of the large buckle right at the softest part of the heel. I am afraid of bruising...and have contacted them about it, and was told they were working on a re-design to put the buckle on top...but the boots pictured are still the same as mine.

Wow thank you for your post. I live on a gravel road as well so I was thinking about picking up a pair of boots just in case I need them for this summer. It is hard to believe those little toy bear boots can hold up to an extended trot on gravel. LOL What size are your horses feet? I have a 36" Shetland and I am not sure if his feet would fit the bear boots. They are so cute and if you have tried all the expensive stuff and the bear boots work the best at $7.50 a set you can't go wrong!


----------



## maggiemae (Dec 5, 2011)

Will the bear boots fit a 36" shetland?


----------



## Sue_C. (Dec 5, 2011)

maggiemae said:


> Will the bear boots fit a 36" shetland?


Unfortunately not very likely to...but worth a try. I would say they fit about a 2.50" foot or so, as they didn't fit my minis with the nice big feet.


----------



## Sue_C. (Dec 5, 2011)

maggiemae said:


> Will the bear boots fit a 36" shetland?


Unfortunately not very likely to...but worth a try. I would say they fit about a 2.50" foot or so, as they didn't fit my minis with the nice big feet.

I am considering giving the hoofwings a try as well. I am beginning to compete in a few local CDE's, and am not sure the bear boots will hold up in a water hazard, though I have done puddles...


----------



## shelterwood (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi all,

I was perusing a natural hoof trimming site and saw these boots listed as the trimmer's top choice. They look amazing, and of course, are a bit pricey. Looks like $169 a pair, but for me, worth it if it means I can drive on gravel etc without compromise of my mare's feet and comfort. They look extremely durable, water capable, and fitted well. Lots of info on the website: http://www.renegadehoofboots.com/.

I won't be buying them anytime soon, but maybe in the spring once I am driving a lot more again. Perhaps starting with just a front pair would be beneficial, and one could see how they perform. They show a picture on the site of an Arab endurance horse wearing them on long distance competitive rides, and winning.

Katie


----------



## shelterwood (Dec 7, 2011)

Hmmmm....after some closer inspection it looks like they may not come small enough for the little minis. I'm going to have to measure my girl's feet. The designer seems to be very knowledgeable, perhaps he could be convinced to make a smaller size....sorry, should have looked at that first!

Katie


----------



## mgranch (Dec 8, 2011)

Anyone try the Davis Barrier boots Ozark sells?? I love the renegade hoof boots too!! I wish they fit minis!


----------



## Sue_C. (Dec 8, 2011)

mgranch said:


> Anyone try the Davis Barrier boots Ozark sells?? I love the renegade hoof boots too!! I wish they fit minis!


Yup, tried them too. They aren't small enough for the smaller footed minis, but fit my big boy perfectly...but the first time he wore them one of the front ones went flying...tried it again, had them as tight as I could get them, but they just wouldn't stay on. I have also bought the smallest easy boots, and they are much too big.


----------



## kuusou (Dec 9, 2011)

I use Build a Bear shoes on my shetland (english) They stay on in all gates and he love them.





Last winter I used slip stoppers for human shoes on him, it worked really great


----------



## studiowvw (Dec 9, 2011)

It's hard to believe that shoes made for teddy bears are tough enough to stand up to use as a mini or pony boot.

Is this really true that you use them on a regular basis and they don't just fall apart?

If it's true, $9 is pretty amazing in comparison to Hoofwings at almost $250 or more a pair. (I forget the exact amount)

Even if I only put them on the rare times she goes on pavement (as in the parade a couple of weeks ago), it sure would be worth the money.


----------



## Shari (Dec 10, 2011)

studiowvw said:


> It's hard to believe that shoes made for teddy bears are tough enough to stand up to use as a mini or pony boot.
> 
> Is this really true that you use them on a regular basis and they don't just fall apart?
> 
> ...


Know a couple of people that tried them and they shredded the first time out on the pavement and gravel roads. Once reason why I haven't bothered to get them.


----------



## Sue_C. (Dec 10, 2011)

Shari said:


> Know a couple of people that tried them and they shredded the first time out on the pavement and gravel roads. Once reason why I haven't bothered to get them.


Wow, I wonder which ones they bought? Honestly, I get a few weeks, to a month a set, which is about $20 a month say...which is cheaper than real shoes...which I would use in a heartbeat if I could find nails small enough to have them put on with.


----------



## Sue_C. (Dec 10, 2011)

Rethinking the post about the bear-boots wearing and falling apart after one or two uses, I would imagine it would be in how the horse uses itself perhaps? I know some horses in regular metal shoes that cannot keep a shoe on for more than a couple of weeks, and others that keep a shoe nice and solid for a couple of months. Some horses scuff their feet, others brush...etc...some just cannot keep a shoe on...period.


----------



## studiowvw (Dec 10, 2011)

Ok, that is understandable.

Sounds like they would be good for the odd parade, but would need to get several pairs if you were going to use them regularly.

For the parade it would be pretty cute, also I did feel there was an awful lot of clippity-clopping on the pavement and wondered if she felt that the next day.

thanks


----------



## brasstackminis (Dec 11, 2011)

shelterwood said:


> Hmmmm....after some closer inspection it looks like they may not come small enough for the little minis. I'm going to have to measure my girl's feet. The designer seems to be very knowledgeable, perhaps he could be convinced to make a smaller size....sorry, should have looked at that first!
> 
> Katie



I wrote to the Renegade hoof boot people about smaller boots...here is my correspondence with them:

Hello Karen

We do in fact make a 00 boot but it's a bit wider than 3-3/4" and we can trim it down to about 4 1/4" length and it's possible to adjust the width in this manner http://www.renegadehoofboots.com/custom-fit-heel-boot.html

Thanks!

Kirt Lander

President and CEO

Lander Industries Inc.

On 11/4/2011 2:35 PM, Karen Merrill wrote:

I was wondering if you carry or could make a boot for my modern Shetland pony. I am currently driving him to compete in Combined Driving Events (CDEs) and am looking for something other than a nail on shoe. He measures about 3 3/4 wide and 4" in length. Do you make a 00??? LOL If not do you have any suggestions? I really do not want something that digs into my horses hoof wall (esp on such a small foot) to hold it on. Thanks in advance!
 
 
 
 
 
Not sure if this helps anyone.

Karen


----------



## mgranch (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok thanks to everyone!!! If I get this right build a bear is number 1 choice!! Where do I order some?? Also, Sue you like the comfy fit. Are those the ones from Chimucum Tack??


----------



## Sue_C. (Dec 11, 2011)

mgranch said:


> Ok thanks to everyone!!! If I get this right build a bear is number 1 choice!! Where do I order some?? Also, Sue you like the comfy fit. Are those the ones from Chimucum Tack??



You can go right to Build a Bear they have both US and Canadian sites.

As for my harness, though a beta harness, it is not a comfy fit; it is from Country Carriages ASA, and the breastplate is their "Super V". I love them!!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 12, 2011)

I think I am going to invest in some of that resin- although I have to say that if I could invest in the man that did the voice over, and have him as my farrier, I would rather do that, he was quick, skillful and quiet, I cannot imagine any horse playing up with him!!!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 6, 2012)

brasstackminis said:


> I wrote to the Renegade hoof boot people about smaller boots...here is my correspondence with them:
> 
> Hello Karen
> 
> ...


I know, isn't that a bummer? The mare I am riding wears Renegade boots on the trail and I just put them on for the first time tonight, they seemed really comfortable and nice. I WISH we could coax them into making a mini size! My kids are about 3.5" by 3.5" if I recall, so there's no way the smallest size they currently have is going to fit.





Leia


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 7, 2012)

**BREAKING NEWS!!**

I emailed the folks at Renegade Boots last night figuring if they heard from a few of us inquiring at once that maybe they'd decide there was demand, and Kirt responded that he would be open to making a miniature sized boot! The only catch is because of the way he creates his molds, he would need a quality cadaver hoof as a baseline to get started. I know this is icky, but with the number of vets on this forum I'm hopeful something could be found within the next year or so. If anyone has connections or knows of mini hooves already preserved please email me at hobbyhorse23 at g mail dot com, without the extra anti-spam spaces. 

 

He said ideally he would be looking for hooves from a healthy (non-foundered) mini whose hooves were naturally trimmed with a low heel and a short toe but so long as the hoof walls are well attached and devoid of flares, then the trim can be applied before using as a hoof model. A front and a hind would be best as they have slightly different conformation. 

 

It would sure be nice to have a true miniature-sized performance boot that would fit the A-sized horses! 

 

Leia


----------



## Margo_C-T (Feb 20, 2012)

I came upon this subject a tad late, but wanted to make a couple of comments...

First, Easyboot NEVER made a mini-sized boot;they made a 'Pony' size, which I found *could* work on some of my minis in certain circumstances. I bought two of the 'old' design,original EB in 'Pony' size, trimmed the back lower, AND, inserted some pieces of ridged rubber carpet 'runner'to act as pads, inside,which took up some of the 'slack'. This worked OK on my 34" horse,with slightly small-for-his-size, more oval, hooves, at least on level gravelled roads. I later bought a full set of 4 of the 'newer' standard EB design, complete w/ gaiters, in 'Pony' size. They can work for my 38" horse, but are too large for the 34"er.One thing I've considered, but not yet gotten around to trying, is to cut some pads to put inside of them out of old mouse pads I've saved. My logic is that this *might* serve two purposes...to offer even more protection/cushion for the horses' soles, and possibly make it easier for the boots to stay on, even if they are a bit large? Worth a try, IMO.

It well may be that EB is no longer even making the 'Pony' size: I don't think I've seen it in any EB ads in quite some time.

Great news about the Renegade maker's information! One thing that I think *might* help? For a bunch of mini owners to get good, accurate measurments of various driving horses' properly-trimmed feet, width and length, to compile a 'datebase'.I will try to do mine as I do the next trims(which are overdue!)

Margo


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 21, 2012)

Margo_C-T said:


> Great news about the Renegade maker's information! One thing that I think *might* help? For a bunch of mini owners to get good, accurate measurments of various driving horses' properly-trimmed feet, width and length, to compile a 'datebase'.I will try to do mine as I do the next trims(which are overdue!)


Absolutely! I'm going to attempt to get a mold of my horse's feet once he's clipped this spring in lieu of the much ickier cadaver hoof (which the maker only wanted because he has trouble attaining good casts from his clients and didn't have a mini of his own to work with) but I'm nervous that my horse is not necessarily a representative sample of "mini size" feet. I'd love to compile a database! A quick measure of my boys showed both to be about 2.75" wide and 3" long, so even smaller than I'd remembered, and that's with good round bell-shaped feet appropriate for their size. I'll start another thread on the main forum and see if we can get some data from various people.

Leia

BTW- I saw you in The Whip, Margo! You looked great!


----------



## sls (Feb 21, 2012)

With a thought on the build a bear shoes. We have our guy that repairs harnesses (a shoe person could do this too) add an additional sole to the bottom of almost new bear shoes and get a lot of wear from them.

We have used them with minis going into buildings and training on tender tootseys on gravel.

Just a thought


----------



## susanne (Feb 21, 2012)

.

Has anyone used Hoof Wings? They have sizes down to 2" wide x 2.5" long.

I realize they don't have the sporty colors like the Renegades, and I haven't looked at the pricing, but the mini sizes are already available.

What exactly is a barrier boot?

BTW, I just scanned the Hoof Boot Swap page, and there are some good deals on B mini/Shetland sizes in Easy Csre Bare, Easy Care Glove, Boa and others.


----------



## brasstackminis (Feb 22, 2012)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Absolutely! I'm going to attempt to get a mold of my horse's feet once he's clipped this spring in lieu of the much ickier cadaver hoof (which the maker only wanted because he has trouble attaining good casts from his clients and didn't have a mini of his own to work with) but I'm nervous that my horse is not necessarily a representative sample of "mini size" feet. I'd love to compile a database! A quick measure of my boys showed both to be about 2.75" wide and 3" long, so even smaller than I'd remembered, and that's with good round bell-shaped feet appropriate for their size. I'll start another thread on the main forum and see if we can get some data from various people.
> 
> Leia
> 
> BTW- I saw you in The Whip, Margo! You looked great!



Leia, how exactly are you going to get a mold of your horses feet? I have 4 and access to many more of varying sizes so I am sure we could make a database for sure if I knew how to do the molds...



I am totally grossed out at trying to find cadaver hooves...

Karen


----------



## Jules (Apr 26, 2012)

Two months too late to this topic



But anyway...

Anyone else have any feedback about boots? I am ground driving on roads several times a week and although my horse has never looked visibly sore, I can tell he is a bit 'ouchy' at the end as he is reluctant to move out. He isn't even hooked and going along with the cart yet, so know that I will need to do something about his feet.

Hoofwings look great, but at $260 a pair, plus $40 postage (to Aust) I just don't think I can/want to go that route.

What about the 'Comfy-fit' Leather Road boots from Chimacum, anyone tried them? They are only $56 a pair with rubber grip, so that seems more reasonable, but will they stand up to wear?

Easyboot Epics with gaiters will fit my little guy (he is borderline big for 'pony' size, but runs on the lower limits of 000, so would opt for pony) but here they are $220 a pair. Am seeing if I can get them posted here as I saw them on Ozark's website for $120 a pair.

Is there anything others I am not thinking of? What are your experiences and opinions on my options?


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 26, 2012)

My farrier did a polymer build up on two of my driving boys feet when he got sore last year. It worked great and it grew out with the hoof and was eventually trimmed off. It helped get us over the hump of a too short trim on the front by my ex-farrier. He says he uses this stuff all the time on performance horses. I know it worked great for my boy. It did not add great height or anything... just put a layer of protection on the foot and they were shaped and trimmed and you honestly couldn't tell where the polymer ended and the hoof started. Now we have enough foot and it is not needed any more, but I was really grateful for the option so my boy wasn't tippy toeing any more. Also, pea gravel will toughen and harden the feet and make them great for not needing boots for protection. Takes awhile, but my farrier says my guys feet are awesome on the pea gravel. My 2 cents on two things I did last year. Adair


----------

